
Show HN: Christmas tree delivery in the San Francisco Bay Area - bound008
https://www.tree-delivery.com/
======
wojcikstefan
I'd love to see how the Seed tree looks like in reality. It would a) give the
site more credibility, b) probably convince me to order it :)

------
nk421
Series A Christmas trees. Only in the Bay Area. It would be great to add
pictures of how the trees look like.

------
sixQuarks
Great idea. I would try to show at least a real photo of where you pick the
trees, or actual pictures of trees. Also, the "venture" theme is cute, but
it's not going to resonate with general consumers - it will likely even be
confusing.

------
digitalengineer
Pictures do work best. (You're not just selling a tree, you're selling a nice
christmass feeling). They have quite a few of these services in Holland. Did
you know most people also hate decorating one? You could sell the decorating
as an add-on service. [http://www.gedecoreerde-kerstboom.nl/kerstboom-
bestellen/lux...](http://www.gedecoreerde-kerstboom.nl/kerstboom-
bestellen/luxe-kerstboom-
huren/?pre&color=10&style=29&footer=30&format\[\]=1,6)

------
philfreo
Pretty expensive, but I'm sure it's worth the time savings for some people.
Not so great UI, but I like the simple 1 page shop+checkout.

------
gokulk
nice idea.. but it looks more like a class project :) .. would be great if you
have more UI for selecting height of the tree, decorations etc... but its sure
is simple and nice.

------
round
Do you cover the entire Bay Area?

~~~
bound008
Yes. We will bring the tree inside and set it up. Outside of the Bay Area we
will ship it via FedEx.

